# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Tamariz en el Chat de Terra

## Vangrant

Pues eso, que mañana a las 18:00 Tamariz responderá preguntas en el chat de Terra.
Si alguno entra, que ponga su nick del Foro y así luego podemos ver si alguno ha conseguido preguntarle algo!

Saludos a tos

----------


## Vangrant

De hecho, por cierto, ya se pueden mandar las preguntas!

----------


## Vangrant

Pues me he colado, por listo. No se pueden mandar las preguntas aún.
Que algún moderador borre estos 2 ultimos mensajes chorras que posteado.

Disculpas a todos

----------


## lop1

Muchas gracias por avisar  :D A ver si me acuerdo de entrar...

Un Saludo

----------


## Rafa505

No es con Juan Tamariz, fijaos bien, es con Luis Tamariz.

----------


## Potamito

> No es con Juan Tamariz, fijaos bien, es con Luis Tamariz.


Nop... es Juan... mira...

----------


## Rafa505

Que gran mala*b*arista de los naipes.


http://actualidad.terra.es/cultura/a...iz_1397932.htm

Entra y lo ves.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Cagada va!!!

Y creo que el viernes llevan a Manolo Copperfield!!!

----------


## Rafa505

Ya podéis mandar vuestras preguntas.

----------


## dreaigon

po que no nos metemos ya? yo ya estoy dentro.

----------


## Potamito

Cuando le doy "click" al link, me manda a una página en blanco...  :(  :(

----------


## dreaigon

y a mi no me deja escribir en el general porque es un canal moderado.

----------


## Rafa505

Lo mejor sería que entraseis con vuestros nombres del foro, para saber más o menos.

----------


## dreaigon

yo estoy con dreaigon. estoy dentro y no le he enviado ninguna pregunta solo me he metido al geneeral a esperar. voy a ablar y me dice que no se puede, ¿a alguien le pasa?¿hay alguien más conectado?

----------


## Potamito

Estando en: http://www.terra.es/chat/
Lugo le hago click a la cara (en verdad al enlace) de Tamariz y me manda a una página en blanco.. a alguien más le pasa esto? :( 

Saludos

----------


## gones

Yo tambien estoy dentro,con el nick gones.

Un saludo

----------


## Potamito

> Estando en: http://www.terra.es/chat/
> Lugo le hago click a la cara (en verdad al enlace) de Tamariz y me manda a una página en blanco.. a alguien más le pasa esto? :( 
> 
> Saludos


Nadie me quiere ayudar :Confused:  :(

----------


## dreaigon

no me sales gones......peuds escribir en el general?

----------


## Potamito

Todo solucionado   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## trasobo

Yo tambien estoy dentro, pero esto de los chats es demasiado moderno para mi, no sé como he entrado  :Oops:  

A ver que nos cuenta, pero me parece que escribir no podremos.

Un saludo!

----------


## dreaigon

no se oyo espero poder escribir, por ceirto com se el escribne las preguntas?

----------


## Potamito

> ...
> A ver que nos cuenta, pero me parece que escribir no podremos.


Por que?? :? 

Saludos

----------


## trasobo

Porque en el chat general al escribir te sale esto:



> <trasobo>hola
> - No puedes hablar en un canal MODERADO


Así que supongo que no se podrá escribir, lo cual en cierto modo es comprensible porque sino sería un follón el seguir lo que pueda escribir Tamariz de entre las miles de cosas que pueda decir el resto de usuarios. Pero vamos es lo que yo creo, tampoc he usado nunca los chtas estos. Así que no sé muy bien como funcionan.

Un saludo!

----------


## dreaigon

y quedan 5 minutillos

----------


## Rafa505

Pues la gente escribe, solo chorradas pero escribe.

----------


## dreaigon

a mi no me deja, bueno esperemos al maestro y a ver que pasa

----------


## dreaigon

ya pasan 4 minutos de las 6

----------


## dreaigon

ya ya esta.

----------


## Rafa505

El chat es lo otro, esto es un foro, no hace falta escribir un mensaje cada minuto.  :Wink:

----------


## dreaigon

perdón por los mensajes tan rapidos la emocion ha podido conmigo, si el moderador lo ve adecuado que los borre.


Gracias.

----------


## gones

Bueno,¿que os a parecido?


Un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

corto          :-(  

a al vez intenso    :D

----------


## lop1

Media hora que ha parecido 1 minuto.. ha sido todo muy rápido.

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, con el retraso... han sido 20 minutitos...
Si, muy cortito a mi parecer...
Salud!

----------


## RAIMONS

visto y no visto. de catorce preguntas enviadas,solo ha salido una..... ya se sabe...... los maestros.....a eso le llamo yo magia.(desaparicion instantanea)saludos

----------


## Potamito

En verdad fue muy corto, o así se sintió por lo menos... lo bueno es ver que aparecieron algunos de nuestros nombres entre las preguntas... :D 

Saludos!!

----------


## gones

Pues la verdad esque si.Por lo menos hemos tenido el placer,de que conteste preguntas realizadas por foreros.En otro post,alguien pregunto que si iba a actuar Gaetan Bloom todos los dias.La respuesta es,que solo actuara los 3 proximos dias.

Un saludo

----------


## YaGo

Yo he copiado la entrevista completa. Me han publicado dos preguntas. Ciertamente, lo peor ha sido la ignoracia supina de los usuarios cuando han abierto el chat general. Meterse con él es poco comparado con las barbaridades que han dicho. Menuda pandilla de tontitos.

En fín... aquí os dejo la entrevista. Alguna pregunta es un tanto ridícula, pero bueno:

<JuanTamariz>Hola a todo el mundo. Perdonad el retraso. Tengo que ser muy breve. Comienzo el chat

<entrevistador><Potamito> ¿Qué podremos ver en tu nuevo espectáculo?
<JuanTamariz>Un partido de fútbol que se juega por los espectadores y cuyo resultado predigo de forma exitosa entre otras cosas.
<JuanTamariz>Se llama el espejo mágico, en el teatro marquina y se puede ver lunes, martes y jueves.
<JuanTamariz>Hay además magia, mucho pasmo y mucha risa.

<entrevistador><Agugarma> Hola Juan, ayer estuve en tu espectáculo y aluciné desde el principio hasta el final. Sé que no se debe preguntar, pero, cómo es posible que acertaras la predicción de los goles en el futbolín y en qué momento se producían :Confused:  Fue la leche!!!!!
<JuanTamariz>Porque tengo unos poderes marcianos jejejje que adivino todos los días la quiniela, me he comprado dos vaqueros...

<entrevistador><Potamito> ¿Qué recomendaciones darías a los que se inician en este arte?
<JuanTamariz>Como siempre amor y pasión!!! Que se trasforma en esfuerzo y alegría.

<entrevistador><YaGo2> Hola Juan, yo quería preguntarte sobre Vernon, lo que te enseñó, lo que le gustó de tí, cuánto tiempo estuviste con él, muchas gracias
<JuanTamariz>Era un mago canadiense con el que compartí no muchas veces (10 o 12) pero de forma muy intensa. Aprendí de él que la magia es un arte muy moderno y sobre todo que te permite trasmitir la sensación del misterio,
<JuanTamariz>eso que todos buscamos, el misterio ante lo imposible.

<entrevistador><[moth]> ¿ De los que haces, cuál es tu juego favorito (por disfrutar haciéndolo o porque nunca falla)?
<JuanTamariz>No hay ninguno que nunca falle. Cada día disfruto de uno dependendiendo del estado de ánimo. Uno que adivino la carta con una llamada de teléfono, es un riesgo tremendo.

<entrevistador><astraco> hola tamariz, me gustaria saber cuanto tiempo puede llevar la creacion de un truco de magia. desde que sale de tu cabeza y llega hasta los escenarios. gracias
<JuanTamariz>A veces son de tres a seis meses y otras veces de dos a cinco años... en encontrar como realizar ese sueño.

<entrevistador><GonzaloOrellana> ¿Qué significa el violin que simulas tocar al terminar cada actuación?
<JuanTamariz>Lo toco de verdad, no tengo ni idea de lo que significa... es música, alegría. Ni idea!!!

<entrevistador><xavi-z> Hola Juan ¿que opinas de la situación actual de la magia y de temas como youtube donde se desvelan abiertamente los secretos?
<JuanTamariz>Los secretos no tienen tanta importancia para el que quiera disfrutar. En el cine se saben los secretos y sin embargo sentimos emociones. Lo importante es que cuando se vea la magia suspendan sus incredulidad.

<entrevistador><Gus> Hola, habrá alguna gira por españa?
<JuanTamariz>Vengo haciéndola hace ya muchos años. Voy cambiando los espectáculos. Seguiré mientras el cuerpo aguante, unos 60 años más.

<entrevistador><Pitxon> -¿Cómo empezaste en el mundo de la magia?
<JuanTamariz>Cuando tenía 6 años, pedí una caja de magia a los Reyes Magos, me gustaba mucho. Luego a los 12 años tuve el primer libro de magia y fui aprendiendo.

<entrevistador><gones> Hola Juan!yo queria hacerte una pregunta,¿actuara Gaetan Bloom todos los dias de tu espectaculo?me entere de que actuo un dia,y queria saber si yo tambien tendre el gusto de verle.Un abrazo
<JuanTamariz>Le quedan tres actuaciones que son el próximo lunes, martes y jueves.

<entrevistador><hacker> como harias desaparaecer Juan en un truco tuyo a OTEGI
<JuanTamariz>Yo desarparecer del todo no, algunos personajes determinados nefastos... me gustaría que desaparecieron del mapa político. Haría desaparecer a Bush.

<entrevistador><Ludovan> -¿Por qué el título de El espejo mágico a tu espectáculo?
<JuanTamariz>Porque es el espejo mágico de Alicia y atravesar el espejo nos lleva al país de lo mágico.

<entrevistador><RAIMONS> la vida es magia??
<JuanTamariz>Creo que tiene su parte de magia, que es la ilusión que uno debe poner para afrontar lo dura que es la vida pero hay que buscar el lado positivo y alegre. Eso es magia.

<entrevistador><JAJOJU> Como es el Juan tamariz fuera del escenario como persona?
<JuanTamariz>Más bueno que el pan, es la verdad.
<JuanTamariz>No estoy todo el día saltando ni dando voces. Soy más verdaderamente yo cuando estoy en escena, luego soy más tímido...

<entrevistador><Álvaro> Hola Juan, ¿le gustaría volver a la televisión? Estariamos todos encantados de verle otra vez Lop1
<JuanTamariz>Hace muchos años que dejé la televisión, sólo hago entrevistas. Sigo en los teatros que es lo que me gusta.

<entrevistador><senda> se considera más mago que prestidigitador?
<JuanTamariz>Es lo mismo, es una forma de llamarle al mago.

<entrevistador><Radomir> -¿Alguna vez te han pillado el truco y te han fastidiado el espectáculo?
<JuanTamariz>Que lo hayan manifestado en voz alta, no pero seguro que lo han visto. Eso nunca estropea el espectáculo. Estropea la ilusión del que lo ve.

<entrevistador><Daimon27> Hola Juan quiero presentarme al nacional con un numero de magia de escena manipulacion y alguna cosa mas queme aconsejas?
<JuanTamariz>Que disfrutes mucho durante la preparación y olvídate de los premios. Sólo céntrate en la preparación.

<entrevistador><gelete> -De no haber sido mago, qué hubieses sido?
<JuanTamariz>Pianista.

<entrevistador><Martita> -¿Tienes pensado retirarte algún día o moriras con la baraja de cartas en la mano? Eres un crack
<JuanTamariz>De momento, morirme no tengo intención. Con la baraja en la mano seguro porque siempre estoy con ella.

<entrevistador><YaGo2> Hola Juan ¿Qué opinas de las generaciones actuales de magos jóvenes?, llegarán a ser como la "Vieja Escuela", con Carroll, Acanio, Tú mismo como ejemplos?

<JuanTamariz>Creo que hay magos excelentes y trabajadores. Todavía no han llegado a su plenitud. Hay muy buenos pero serán aún mejores. Aquella generación que dices fueron un conjunto de casualidades.

<entrevistador><Ign> ¿Qué enseñanzas aprecias más del maestro Ascanio?
<JuanTamariz>He tenido muy buenos maestros por suerte y de Asacanio aprendí el rigo intelectual y el manejo exquisito por su parte de los naipes. De Juan Antón aprendí que la magia es comunicación y de Frakson que la magia es amor, un arte bellísimo.

<JuanTamariz>Os tengo que dejar. Pediros disculpas por el retraso, tengo más entrevistas con otros medios. Me hubiese encantado estar más con vosotros pero la agenda me lo hace imposible.
<JuanTamariz>Gracias a todos y sólo os digo que sintáis el lado mágico de la vida siempre combinado con la pasión. Las palabra mágicas son: amor, humor y libertad.
<JuanTamariz>Un abrazo a todos. Charlamos otro día con más tranquilidad.

----------


## Potamito

Genial recopilación Yago, no alcancé a hacerlo, que bueno que alguien se me adelantó...  :Wink:  

Saludos!

----------


## Xavi-Z

Muchas gracias Yago, al final se me ha colgado... es lo que tiene conectarse desde el trabajo...

Un abrazo.

----------


## Rafa505

Antes y después de la entrevista se han dicho unas payasadas... , vamos, yo no se la gente (por no decir otra cosa) el problema que tiene con Juan Tamariz, que es alguien que le agrada a todo el mundo (a casi todo, yo no conozco a nadie que le moleste pero seguro que la hay) pero bueno, hay mucho payaso que habla mucho por internet y dice muchas tonterias.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo envié 4 pregutnas y solo salió 1. Me ha parecido muy corto.

----------


## queco

> Antes y después de la entrevista se han dicho unas payasadas... , vamos, yo no se la gente (por no decir otra cosa) el problema que tiene con Juan Tamariz, que es alguien que le agrada a todo el mundo (a casi todo, yo no conozco a nadie que le moleste pero seguro que la hay) pero bueno, hay mucho payaso que habla mucho por internet y dice muchas tonterias.


Esos son los "valientes" que tras un nombre falso y amparados por el anonimato, descargan sus frustraciones en gente que ven inalcanzable intentando sentirse superiores. El efecto es el contrario, quedan como pateticos pobres hombres que no tienen otra cosa que hacer que entar a perder el tiempo con alguien que no es de su agrado.


Eso, dicho diplomáticamente, porque, si digo lo que me pide el cuerpo, les llamo hijosdelagranp*** y que quedo tan ancho.

----------


## ign

¡Qué ilusión! Ha respondido una de mis preguntas y... ¡Además ha sido la última!

Una lástima que cuatro impresentables hayan estropeado todo después, pero qué se le va a hacer, lo importante es que hemos disfrutado de sus respuestas durante unos minutos.

----------


## lop1

Muchas gracias Yago por la entrevista completa :P La iba a copiar después pero como se iba actualizando con los mensajes chorra del final se ha borrado la mitad de la entrevista.

Un Saludo y gracias :D

----------


## Rafa505

¿Se podría cambiar la entrevista a la sección de entrevistas?, es que aquí se va a perder.

----------


## gones

Pues no estaría mal,se copia y se pone alli.


Un saludo

----------


## Potamito

Pero hay que ponerla más bonita  :Oops: ...

Saludos

----------


## Potamito

Ahhh!! Odio no poder editar...

En entrevistas sólo moderadores puede poner entrevistas cierto :Confused: 

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Se puede colgar cualquier entrevista que creáis oportuno.

----------

